# Coronado Pharmacy



## TimT (Nov 18, 2017)

Please help! Looking for a “coronado Pharmacy “bottle clear glass ~
tall. I also believe to is also embossed with a Drs. Name on it as well. Searched high and low to no avail.any information on this elusive bottle would be greatly appreciated please help 
twt1957@gmail.com
am aware of ed Miller,s book but not sure if I have the author name right or the title of book information on that would also be helpful again thanks for any help. Would be a appreciated.again in info please send to. twt1957@gmail.com


----------



## TimT (Nov 19, 2017)

Where Can I purchase Edrick Miller book on embossed California drug store bottles 
again the web has failed me any one that can direct me to said book would be greatly appreciated   twt1957@gmail.com


----------



## botlguy (Nov 19, 2017)

The book is out of print and rarely available. Mine was a gift from a REAL FRIEND and a valuable possession. If available it will probably cost you $100. Good Luck.
Jim S


----------



## TimT (Nov 19, 2017)

Wanted Edrick Miller book on embossed California drug store bottles 
please send help. twt1957@gmail.com thank you for your time and help       
                         Tim


----------



## TimT (Nov 20, 2017)

Anyone want to sell a copy of Edrick Miller book on California drug store bottles?
                                       PLEASE


----------



## TimT (Nov 22, 2017)

Wanted. Any medicines from San Diego pre 1920’s
twt1957@gmail.com thx


----------



## TimT (Nov 22, 2017)

*Bottle book*

Thank you for your help. Is it a book or more soft catalogue?
is their any other books w/pictures of West Coast medicines that you might recommend? Or if your done Edrick Miller book maybe you’ll loan it to me (yuk yuk). Who iin your opinion is considered the medicine bottle collector god ?


----------

